# Kitten under/inside the bottom of a neighbors car



## pounceonjupiter (Jan 13, 2008)

A member of my family said that they've heard it meowing for help since yesterday. I've spent more than an hour today trying to help him. I was able to see him for a second near a tire, then when I went for him he disappeared. The neighbors were informed and they've spent some time also, there is milk and food under the car. It's maddening because I can hear him/her meowing under the car but can't see him/her. I would gladly take him in and bottle feed him or whatever he needs, but he must be scared and weak, too. Any ideas or tips for getting him to show himself?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

All that hubub of people looking for him is what's got him too scared to come out. Leave the food out and everybody stay away from the place for awhile. He'll probably come out after dark. You might want to rent a trap. I don't think you have the time to make friends and win his trust so he'll let you take him. I'm sorry I'm no kitten expert; maybe someone else has some better ideas on what a kitten would be attracted to.


----------

